# What is the best type of animal?



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

What is the best type, and you can decide what best means. It can be just personal favorite, survivability, or whatever. And then tell us why!
animals:
-----Mammals: monkeys, dogs, kangaroos, walruses, and whales.
-----Birds: ducks, chickens, ostriches, seagulls, finches, and parrots.
-----Reptiles: snakes, lizard, alligator, and turtle.
-----Amphibians: frogs and salamanders.
-----fish: sharks, guppies, salmon, tuna, and catfish
-----insects: beetles, butterflies, flies, cockroach, and grasshoppers.
-----arachnids: spiders, ticks, mites, and scorpions
-----Mollusk: Octopus, snail, and squid
(yea I just copied and pasted that from yahoo answers lol)


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Mammals of course.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 10, 2012)

I would say mammals in general, but cats *rule*!


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Mollusks. Totally mollusks.


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

Peregrine falcon; The fastest animal on earth:


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Personally, I think cow, octopus and tuna are the most delicious. I found out recently that alligator is not bad either!


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

All of them.


----------



## cades (Apr 25, 2012)

I really did not expect so much for mammals lol (you boring boring people haha).
How many of you are voting mammals because you are one or just because humans are mammals?

I personally go between fish and insects because there is such a vast amount of each and they differ so much. I chose fish because some fish live so far down and completely out of light and that makes most of the fish down there so amazing. They are so crazy and different and innovative to live down there. One of the coolest adaptions is that some of these fish create their own light.

But I think I'd actually pick mollusk over insects because giant squids are mollusks and I'm pretty sure they are the largest animal on earth. (hmmmm after looking back into it maybe not the largest, but I mean they've barely ever seen any so I don't know if they could really tell)


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm going to shake things up a bit and try to remove myself from the bias that I am indeed a mammal (and we're all so cute, aren't we). I chose reptile, because to be quite honest, I really want a pet reptile of some sort, preferably a snake. I don't know, I think they're rather intriguing, and cute too. And hey, usually you don't even have to feed them every day! ;D


----------



## Friday (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## ghenwa (Apr 10, 2012)

Throw up between birds and reptiles, but I chose birds, because seriously, take a look at these bastards:










They're basically dinosaurs with feathers.

...in light of that maybe I should have voted reptiles.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Me, clearly.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

Steel Magnolia said:


> I would say mammals in general, but cats *rule*!


Agreed - but dogs share.


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

Instects.. because they are so good they don't even have to be spelled correctly and they are still awesome.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm voting insects. However, the most successful sort of organism would surely be bacteria.


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

just FYI, Insects and Arachnids both fall under the Phylum of Arthropoda.. They're differing Classes. Whereas the Phylum Chordata contains the Classes of birds, reptiles, amphibians, mammals, and fish. Mollusks are in their own Phylum. but you're missing out on lots of cool animals from other Phylums, such as sponges, jellyfish, roundworms, starfish, etc..


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

Bacteria is not in the Kingdom Animalia


Cosmic Hobo said:


> I'm voting insects. However, the most successful sort of organism would surely be bacteria.


----------



## Lady Mary (Aug 7, 2012)

*Mammals- DOGS RULE!!!*


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Lettusaurus said:


> Bacteria is not in the Kingdom Animalia


Yes. Note that I said "organism", not "animal".


----------



## Lettusaurus (Apr 8, 2011)

Yes. but note this is a poll about Animals


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

Mammals!!! They're all cuddly!  I love wombats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

Imagine a ground squirrel, foraging for nuts or whatever it does in a day, thinking about tunnel design most likely. One minute its thinking about the a new series of tunnels to implement, the next its hundreds of feet in the air wondering wtf just happened. Birds happened.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Cat.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaarrrr!!!!!


----------

